# A. Lange Sohne



## redmondo (Jun 30, 2011)

I finally got a chance to go see these watches for real (see attached). I don't have any watches at the moment that are this high-end. I absolutely fell in love with these today and will have to find a way to get one someday. Looks like you can get one on the lower end for under $20K. Certainly tons of models much higher priced.

Though I loved the watch, it does make me wonder about Swiss vs. Germany. I imagine a great watch can be made anywhere, but the great ones all seem to be Swiss. Is there any reason to shy away from this brand because it is not Swiss? I'd also be curious about any current Lange owners and their thoughts on the watches?


----------



## celter (Dec 12, 2010)

They are the best.


----------



## Tick Talk (May 14, 2010)

They are one of the best ;-)


----------



## portauto (Nov 3, 2010)

The Lange 1 is probably my favorite watch ever made.

Kindest Regards,
Portauto


----------



## mikeyc (Jun 14, 2010)

Agreed, ALS is stunning in the flesh and pictures just don't do it justice. Can you think of anything that the Germans don't make well? Cars, cameras, anything requiring fine engineering and precision they excel at, so they can definitely compete with the Swiss.


----------



## amine (Jan 18, 2008)

mikeyc said:


> Agreed, ALS is stunning in the flesh and pictures just don't do it justice. Can you think of anything that the Germans don't make well? Cars, cameras, anything requiring fine engineering and precision they excel at, so they can definitely compete with the Swiss.


We share the same opinion.


----------



## Bubblemunche (Apr 27, 2006)

Lange is definitely at the pinnacle of the horological universe. Except for a handful, most swiss watch makers don't come close to this exquisite brand. The finishing on each piece is absolutely divine.


----------



## Donut (Aug 27, 2007)

Their commitment to excellence is among the very best.























































Cheers,
Rob


----------



## Dancing Fire (Aug 16, 2011)

IMO...they are above Patek. :-x


----------



## Bubblemunche (Apr 27, 2006)

Dancing Fire said:


> IMO...they are above Patek. :-x


Sacrilegious! But I couldn't agree more


----------



## amine (Jan 18, 2008)

Following the steps of Donut, here's a couple pics of my Lange's that you might (or not) appreciate...


----------



## Tick Talk (May 14, 2010)

What I appreciate most about ALS is their committment to design and presentation of the movement as well as the "face" of their watches...something that was lost for a long time IMHO.


----------



## redmondo (Jun 30, 2011)

Beautiful watches folks. Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## pukematrixx (Mar 20, 2011)

The datograph is probably my ultimate grail watch.


----------



## continuum (May 12, 2012)

This thread should be banned ...did somebody say Pateks are second best ....after seeing some of these pixs i have to agree... I wish i had 3 wrists !!!!


----------



## JP Chestnut (Apr 12, 2011)

continuum said:


> This thread should be banned ...did somebody say Pateks are second best ....after seeing some of these pixs i have to agree... I wish i had 3 wrists !!!!


You need only embrace the "10 watches per arm" look and all your problems will be solved!


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

:roll: When Lange has a track record like Patek, then second best would be open to debate.


continuum said:


> This thread should be banned ...did somebody say Pateks are second best ....after seeing some of these pixs i have to agree... I wish i had 3 wrists !!!!


----------



## woodsworth (Apr 26, 2011)

Speechless...


----------



## Tick Talk (May 14, 2010)

Watchbreath said:


> :roll: When Lange has a track record like Patek, then second best would be open to debate.


 LOL, and when they both have the track record of Vacheron Constantin...oops, this is a thread about ALS!


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Ten years I got the opportunity to shake Walter's hand.


Tick Talk said:


> LOL, and when they both have the track record of Vacheron Constantin...oops, this is a thread about ALS!


----------



## Tick Talk (May 14, 2010)

Watchbreath said:


> Ten years I got the opportunity to shake Walter's hand.


 Have you washed yet?


----------



## GETS (Dec 8, 2011)

I have the datograph flyback in rose gold. Probably my favourite watch as the finishing is simply unbelieveably gorgeous.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm still drooling over the babes in his group, got a great demo on hand engraving by two of the 
artist that came with him.


Tick Talk said:


> Have you washed yet?


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Definitely one of the more underappreciated or less known "top brands". I have a great admiration for ALS, and their watches are pure works of art for the wrist. I don't have one yet, but I'm looking to change that soon. The Lange 1 is a great model.


----------



## Spinning (Jan 29, 2012)

Donut said:


> Their commitment to excellence is among the very best.
> Cheers,
> Rob





amine said:


> Following the steps of Donut, here's a couple pics of my Lange's that you might (or not) appreciate...





GETS said:


> I have the datograph flyback in rose gold. Probably my favourite watch as the finishing is simply unbelieveably gorgeous.


Wow, stunning...Simply amazing. 
Out of every watchmaker, ALS has sealed my 'grail' vote.
Hope to own one of these beauties someday!


----------



## vkd668 (Apr 2, 2010)

，


----------



## vkd668 (Apr 2, 2010)

丬&


----------



## continuum (May 12, 2012)

aaaah HA !!!! No Timex in your collection ! .....sadly I can't even afford a Timex myself .... But astonishing watches you post , I just drooooooool . The ALS range compiled above , is magnifique....I'm particularly impressed with the dark faced watches..... But some day my fortune wil come, and I will buy a Timex !


----------



## OJ Bartley (Dec 8, 2010)

I had the opportunity to handle an 1815 Chronograph recently, and to hear about the features and production from someone who really knew his stuff, and it blew me away. The watches are assembled, tested, and then taken apart and finished/engraved/detailed by hand, then reassembled. Among the horology elite, many would choose an ALS to go on their own wrist, and that says something.









This watch (not my pic) was unbelievably gorgeous in person (as it should be for a price approaching $50k) and I truly appreciated the fact that the salesperson/boutique owner took the time to tell us about it, and examine it, considering I was obviously not a buyer.


----------



## eliz (Apr 5, 2012)

PP n ALS are the 2 sole watch brands that are a hand and head above the rest in my humble opinion.


----------



## Gary123 (Oct 12, 2009)

I bought it for the beauty first, and the quality second. I needed a dress watch and wanted something a little different.


----------



## Dancing Fire (Aug 16, 2011)

Watchbreath said:


> Ten years I got the opportunity to shake Walter's hand.


did you try to steal his tourbillion?


----------



## virtuoso (Jul 12, 2012)

I am really interested in Lange but dont know much about this watch. Saw both the 1815 and Saxonia at the dealers. They are similarly priced. Cant decide between the two models... care to suggest which one is better for a 1st Lange? I am sure they are both quite good but I can only afford one


----------



## SOG (Jun 28, 2012)

For your Swiss vs Germany watches questions... I think it's almost like comparing an AK47 Vs a M4a1... and both of them have their own superior points.

But if you ask me, I would say it doesn't really matter where it's made. A long as it's a great watch; it's a great watch. I think alot of you might disagree, 
but if it's well made, I don't think it would make a big difference. (of course well made have to also count in movement designs)



redmondo said:


> I finally got a chance to go see these watches for real (see attached). I don't have any watches at the moment that are this high-end. I absolutely fell in love with these today and will have to find a way to get one someday. Looks like you can get one on the lower end for under $20K. Certainly tons of models much higher priced.
> 
> Though I loved the watch, it does make me wonder about Swiss vs. Germany. I imagine a great watch can be made anywhere, but the great ones all seem to be Swiss. Is there any reason to shy away from this brand because it is not Swiss? I'd also be curious about any current Lange owners and their thoughts on the watches?
> View attachment 700461


----------



## Dancing Fire (Aug 16, 2011)

SOG said:


> For your Swiss vs Germany watches questions... I think it's almost like comparing an AK47 Vs a M4a1... and both of them have their own superior points.
> 
> But if you ask me, *I would say it doesn't really matter where it's made. *A long as it's a great watch; it's a great watch. I think alot of you might disagree,
> but if it's well made, I don't think it would make a big difference. (of course well made have to also count in movement designs)


i wouldn't buy a Lange that was made in China. :-d


----------



## westlake (Oct 10, 2011)

I sold a Patek moonphase and bought the ALS Lange I Timezone in Platinum and have never regretted the decision once.
It’s my nicest watch by far, keeps great time and the finish on it beats the "vaunted" Patek hands-down. Only drawback is now I want a Datograph to match!


----------



## Horologic (Apr 26, 2012)

I'll take a datograph moonphase.


----------



## westlake (Oct 10, 2011)

Horologic said:


> I'll take a datograph moonphase.


Hmmm, i found one that might fit

JK. I wouldnt mind a real one myself...


----------



## Souljer (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi,

WOW.
That is so beautiful. I might have to get that even if it's not in this life time. 
Please tell me it keeps perfect time. I still might have to get it, but super functional would really be a cherry on top.

When I get around to looking for it, what model or model numbers do I need to say so that I can get this?
Does it come in any white metals like steel, white gold or platinum?

I have always loved the large date windows but this combination and colors is just too incredible for words.

And a question to the general Lange experts and collectors;
Why does Lange use manual movements in their works of art? Why not an automatic? Not that I'm looking for reasons for them to raise their prices, but I've never seen or heard of a Lange with an automatic movement. Is there some sort of technical reason for this or just a preference? Why?

Thanks so much for the pix and please post more if you can.




Gary123 said:


> I bought it for the beauty first, and the quality second. I needed a dress watch and wanted something a little different.


----------



## Atoning Unifex (Aug 21, 2012)

My next purchase will be an ALS. Probably the Lange 1 Time Zone, white dial and blue hands.


----------



## KevL (Feb 2, 2010)

The whole range of ALS watches are amazing. They're umber one in my books.


----------



## Dancing Fire (Aug 16, 2011)

Souljer said:


> Hi,
> 
> And a question to the general Lange experts and collectors;
> Why does Lange use manual movements in their works of art? Why not an automatic? Not that I'm looking for reasons for them to raise their prices, but I've never seen or heard of a Lange with an automatic movement. Is there some sort of technical reason for this or just a preference? Why?
> ...


depending on the models Lange produces both auto & manual.


----------



## jackruff (Jul 29, 2012)

They do have one problem..... I can't afford one........


----------



## Atoning Unifex (Aug 21, 2012)

That is quite the major problem:think:


jackruff said:


> They do have one problem..... I can't afford one........


----------



## CM HUNTER (May 16, 2011)

+++1!


mikeyc said:


> Agreed, ALS is stunning in the flesh and pictures just don't do it justice. Can you think of anything that the Germans don't make well? Cars, cameras, anything requiring fine engineering and precision they excel at, so they can definitely compete with the Swiss.


----------



## fasthandssam (Feb 9, 2011)

SOG said:


> But if you ask me, I would say it doesn't really matter where it's made. A long as it's a great watch; it's a great watch. I think alot of you might disagree,
> but if it's well made, I don't think it would make a big difference. (of course well made have to also count in movement designs)


I agree. That's one of the reasons why I love Kari Voutilainen- instead of "Swiss Made" he puts "Hand Made" on the dial. Who cares where its from? It's the craftsmanship that counts. And, in this case, A Lange & Sohne are right up there at the top of the food chain.

Here are two pictures from Peter Chong's Blog Watchscapes: High Resolution Photography by Peter Chong: Kari Voutilainen No 28 to show you what I mean:


----------



## Souljer (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi,


Dancing Fire said:


> depending on the models Lange produces both auto & manual.


Thanks for the reply. Then I guess my next question would be: 
Why make a manual movement?

It seems for this price one would expect the most advanced and super-incredible version of everything. 
A manual on an A. Lang & Sohn seems a bit like a Rolls Royce with a manual crank ignition in front.

Is there something inherently better about a manual movement? I don't know; Less complicated = more accurate? Something else?



Atoning Unifex said:


> ...


What model is the watch in your sig line? What is that extra gauge at 3 o'clock? Some sort of chronometer? I see an extra button or two.

Very interesting.
And more pix if you can. b-)
Thanks.


----------



## LiquidMetalPO (Aug 17, 2012)

Hey vkd668 - did you update the Omega Seamaster Liquid Metal forum with your ownership of the Limited Edition PO? they are trying to find all 1948 owners.


----------



## Atoning Unifex (Aug 21, 2012)

@Souljer
GO Panograph. it's a chrono complication that you're referring to and the buttons at 2 and 4 o'c which start/stop/flyback it.


----------



## Babka (Aug 11, 2012)

Their movements are quite nice indeed.


----------



## continuum (May 12, 2012)

When do A. Lange & Sohne have a sale ?


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

continuum said:


> When do A. Lange & Sohne have a sale ?


Only when wrist watches become totally obsolete 'cause don't think the manufactory will ever lower prices. If you're asking about discounts on Lange pieces, though, that happens at the AD and grey market levels fairly regularly . . .


----------



## Dancing Fire (Aug 16, 2011)

continuum said:


> When do A. Lange & Sohne have a sale ?


I'm waiting for a 50% off sale. LOL!


----------



## ilikebigbutts (Feb 27, 2013)

Dancing Fire said:


> I'm waiting for a 50% off sale. LOL!


buy two and get the third one for free is what I'm waiting for.


----------



## iim7v7im7 (Dec 19, 2008)

I have found that depending on the model of course it is fairly typical for a customer to receive some level of price consideration on an ALS. This will vary by model, dealer and customer relationship.


----------



## metallic (Jan 8, 2012)

ALS is a fantastic brand. You must not buy at MSRP however or you will get killed at resale. For Rolex and Patek, you often have to pay MSRP or close to it. Most other brands can be had at 20% discounts or more unless it is a hard to get model.


----------



## westlake (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## Dancing Fire (Aug 16, 2011)

westlake said:


> View attachment 1171509


Yup, I bought my first Lange at K-Mart 12 yrs ago...:-!


----------



## shnjb (May 12, 2009)

love langes. hope to own one next year.


----------



## ImitationOfLife (Oct 15, 2010)

Dancing Fire said:


> Yup, I bought my first Lange at K-Mart 12 yrs ago...:-!


Did you get it serviced yet?!


----------



## Dancing Fire (Aug 16, 2011)

ImitationOfLife said:


> Did you get it serviced yet?!


Sold the watch 2 yrs ago


----------



## retrodrive (Sep 6, 2012)

Had a chance to play around with their chronographs a few weeks back. The images of the movements do not do them any justice. In real life they look a lot deeper and much more three-dimensional. Considering the scale and the size of the components, ALS watches have incredible detail and the finish of the movements.


----------

